
Ask HN: Validate my startup/service idea - wordsf
Here&#x27;s my idea: a site that provides on-demand copywriting for startups, developers, and entrepreneurs. You get paired with an expert copywriter who can improve your copy or write you totally new copy for all your marketing materials (web, email, social), with the aim of getting you more sales and reaching more users.<p>As a freelance copywriter + web developer, I&#x27;ve noticed that developers often don&#x27;t have the time or wherewithal to write really great content. We can all write, but writing to make sales and get more users takes a lot of time and practice.<p>Questions:<p>- Would anyone here pay for this service? How much?<p>- Do you think there&#x27;s demand for this?<p>- If yes, what are the next steps you would take to validate this idea?<p>Thanks very much HN.
======
GrigoriyMikh
So, basically, you want to make nth freelancer portal_)

~~~
wordsf
I hope not. I think the distinctions are in: a) it would be specifically for
copywriting, b) it would be "productized" in that you sign up for one of a few
plans, like email campaign for $X, complete website re-write for $3X, etc.,
with a guaranteed turnaround of under a week and c) there would be only a
small pool of qualified, vetted writers available at any one time.

